# Room Category Coding



## johnf0614 (Oct 14, 2016)

I tried searching online, and on the HGVC website and just can't decipher the difference in some of these room categories.  When reading the descriptions they are identical. Can anyone assist?

Studio:
ST3
STU
STD

1BR:
1BD
1BR
1BB

2BR:
2LO
2BB
2LK
2BR

3BR:
3LK
3BB
3LO


----------



## Talent312 (Oct 14, 2016)

You'll prollly have to call HGVC to get specifics.
If they loose with 'em, the list should be posted as a sticky. 
.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Oct 14, 2016)

johnf0614 said:


> I tried searching online, and on the HGVC website and just can't decipher the difference in some of these room categories.  When reading the descriptions they are identical. Can anyone assist?
> 
> Studio:
> ST3
> ...



There are often specific to a resort.  What resort are you looking at?


often LK and LO are lockout units, but they might be slight variations of Lockouts. 

codes ending in P are PLUS units, codes ending in X are Premium units. 

I did look up several codings and there is NO variation in description, but obviously there is some difference at the resort level, perhaps view or/and building, if there are multiple buildings.  No Idea for some of them like why 3 and U are different from D.


----------



## johnf0614 (Oct 14, 2016)

Sandy VDH said:


> There are often specific to a resort.  What resort are you looking at?





Orlando - Sea World


----------



## Sandy VDH (Oct 14, 2016)

johnf0614 said:


> Orlando - Sea World



Seaworld has 2 official resorts at one location.  MFs are dependent upon which one you own in, so perhaps inventory is also dictated this way. 

In the old booking engine that was why there were 2 seaworlds that showed up when you searched inventory.  There is only 1 in the new website, so that might account for duplicate entries with no obvious differences.

Another trick is to look at the Hilton.com room descriptions, sometimes they offer insight. But in the case of Seaworld, they list King and Queen bedding.  HGVC only shows King beds.  Who knows.


----------



## SmithOp (Oct 14, 2016)

I tried asking a phone counselor the other day and she didn't have a clue.  She acknowledged they know all the descriptions are the same.  

She also confirmed units may show available but then you can't book it, there is a lag updating the search database.  I suspect they have a separate inventory booking database, and only the counselors can search it.  The lag is in synchronizing the two.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Talent312 (Oct 15, 2016)

SmithOp said:


> I tried asking a phone counselor the other day and she didn't have a clue.  She acknowledged they know all the descriptions are the same.



IOW, they're as clueless as we are.
I could say that we should slap their IT people (if we could find them) with wet noodles , but I don't want to encourage violence.
.


----------



## johnf0614 (Oct 15, 2016)

So I called too. The rep was basically clueless as well. Wasn't quite sure what they all stood for.  She said they are specific to the resort. Mentioned One benefit is if you book a stay, say with room category 1BD. If you wanted to later extend that stay, and booked a 1BB, then you would have to change rooms during your stay, unless you book the same room category.


----------

